# Dish Network Hopper Whole-Home DVR Records 6 Shows at Once



## Steve Crowe

*Dish Network Hopper Whole-Home DVR Records 6 Shows at Once*

By Lisa Montgomery
*The Dish Network Hopper whole-home DVR stores up to 2 TBs of HD programming, recording up to six HD channels at once that can be played back from any room.*


Dish Network CEO Joe Clayton said at CES 2012 that the company will unleash a whole new animal in the world of home entertainment, adding that "we are basically relaunching our company."


Dish is launching a new video distribution system. The "Hopper" HD DVR serves as the hub of the network, storing up to 2 terabytes (equal to 2,000 hours of entertainment) of HD content for distribution to as many three "Joeys" (the super-small receiver boxes), which are installed in other rooms of the house.


Clayton made the announcement after he strolled onto the stage with a live baby kangaroo in his arms. It's a DVR that hops from room to room, he said. Clever. The main Hopper and each Joey can play something different (recorded or live), and as many as six shows can be recorded simultaneously, thanks to the three satellite tuners that are built into the Hopper.

 


By the time the Hooper hits the market (by summertime), Dish will offer 73 channel of music, plus access to Pandora, making it a real contender as a simple, affordable whole-house music and video system. A nice touch is the improved interface that displays the album cover on the TV screen as you navigate your choices.


Another cool feature is PrimeTime Anytime. Instead of pecking your way through a guide to select individual programs to record, this one command records to a single tuner all primetime programming on ABC, CBS, CBS and Fox every night for a week and stores them for eight days after they have aired.

* Click here to continue. *


----------



## fight4yu

Nice..hope the price is right. I am waiting to upgrade my 2nd TV to HD quality.


----------



## amarshonarbangla

 http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/10/c...nder-hands-on/


----------



## ctgoodman

Hmmm.. Looks promising. I have a major concern though.


I am plannning on moving all my equipment to a closet and control everything with a URC mx-980.


I see it says the remote doesn't require line of site. Does that mean it doesn't have IR at all? That might be a problem. I imagine the MX-980 will not be able to control this directly and if it doesn't have IR then nothing but it's own remote can. I really want to make use of the macro programming but if i have a device that can't be controlled then what?


----------



## relder

Too bad the 'Joeys' communicate with the 'Hopper' over coax. Wireless (or Ethernet) over my home network would have been great, but I understand they want to likely avoid the potential flakiness that wireless can bring. Now I have to figure out how to run coax to other rooms.


----------



## ctgoodman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *relder* /forum/post/21477410
> 
> 
> Too bad the 'Joeys' communicate with the 'Hopper' over coax. Wireless (or Ethernet) over my home network would have been great, but I understand they want to likely avoid the potential flakiness that wireless can bring. Now I have to figure out how to run coax to other rooms.



I plan to pull all Cat6 in the new house. Is there a balun or something to allow twisted pair to carry a coax signal? I guess I could pull a few coax in too but didn't really want the hassle other than into the media closet.


----------



## jallenhood

Avaya makes a balun that allows you go from CAt-6 to coax/RG6. We use it at my workplace to distribute our DirecTv channels.


----------



## ctgoodman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jallenhood* /forum/post/21479614
> 
> 
> Avaya makes a balun that allows you go from CAt-6 to coax/RG6. We use it at my workplace to distribute our DirecTv channels.



You have a part number or a link for that?


----------



## dmacgregor

Very interesting how Dish worded it...


2 terabytes (equal to 2,000 hours of entertainment) of HD content


Making people believe that they would get 2,000 hours of HD content in a sneaky sort of way. They should have made it a bit clearer. 2 TB will actually give you about 2,000 hours of SD content and 200 hours of HD content.


----------



## RickL66

Recording 6 channels at once is a catch. It is only a 3 tuner box, but records 4 prime time channels one one tuner, for a total of 6. All other times, it will probably only record 3 shows at the same time. I wish it could record 6 channels anytime.


----------



## Nethawk

This looks like a great system, and is just what my home needs (3 HDTV's, 3 floors), but for the requirement of running new RG6 cable. I agree, ethernet distribution from the hopper to the joeys would have been great. I have *just* completed a home theater remodel and cleaned up all the old RG59 and replaced it with 4 Cat6 ethernet runs. For once my log cabin (not an easy home to run cable!) is finally clean of sloppy cabling, I'm not about to revert back.


For years I've been waiting for an effective whole-home solution from Dish. Somehow, my disappointment is not a surprise.


----------



## Nethawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickL66* /forum/post/21514872
> 
> 
> Recording 6 channels at once is a catch. It is only a 3 tuner box, but records 4 prime time channels one one tuner, for a total of 6. All other times, it will probably only record 3 shows at the same time. I wish it could record 6 channels anytime.



In order to record 6 channels at once you would need two hoppers. The PTA tuner is separate from the others in the Hopper, it does not take up one of the advertised 3 tuners.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

I have been wanting Dish to have a whole house DVR for a long time now and it looks like it is finally coming. But if I am reading this right I would actually loose going from my current two DVR's to one Hooper. Right now I can record 4 shows at a time, but with the Hooper I could only do 2, make no sence with 3 tuners. I couldn't care less aobut their network recording thing, have no use for that.


----------



## P Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmacgregor* /forum/post/21500249
> 
> 
> Very interesting how Dish worded it...
> 
> 
> 2 terabytes (equal to 2,000 hours of entertainment) of HD content
> 
> 
> Making people believe that they would get 2,000 hours of HD content in a sneaky sort of way. They should have made it a bit clearer. 2 TB will actually give you about 2,000 hours of SD content and 200 hours of HD content.



It's not 2TB drive per se, but by particular h2k [Hopper 2000] partitioning; when it allow to end user to store HIS 250 hrs of HD.
Here :


> Quote:
> Massive 2 TB Hard Drive.
> 
> 
> Record over 250 hours of HD programming...


----------



## mystic_sniper28

myth tv server with 4x 4 tuner cards connected to a sas raidn with irdetwo smart card modules..


to record 6 channels at once you would need dual 3/4 tuner card with either a raid card or sata controller ports per tuner... 6 drives not 1 2tb hdd you got physical limitation of the hdd...


something like this should only on a fiber optic type connection both co-ax and lan tech has hit its own limitation barrier with this as you're looking at 10gb backhaul link to handle the 6 hd streams alone per unit.. co-ax in this context doesn't have the bandwidth to handle 2 streams nevermind 6-7 streams at once unlless their passing on to the other units to pickup the slack..


----------



## P Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/21804219
> 
> 
> myth tv server with 4x 4 tuner cards connected to a sas raidn with irdetwo smart card modules..
> 
> 
> to record 6 channels at once you would need dual 3/4 tuner card with either a raid card or sata controller ports per tuner... 6 drives not 1 2tb hdd you got physical limitation of the hdd...
> 
> 
> something like this should only on a fiber optic type connection both co-ax and lan tech has hit its own limitation barrier with this as you're looking at 10gb backhaul link to handle the 6 hd streams alone per unit.. co-ax in this context doesn't have the bandwidth to handle 2 streams nevermind 6-7 streams at once unlless their passing on to the other units to pickup the slack..



Actually you must start from parameters of satellite stream/channels/services, to be familiar with; before build the ummm, above ...

The your exercise is good by itself, but proof nothing to how 3/4 tuner sat DVR are working - HR34 [DTV] and H2k [dish].


----------



## HTGuy09

Did Dish Network adjust the amount of tuners in the Hopper after this article because from what I can tell, it only comes with 3 tuners, not 6.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/15/d...room-dvr-setu/ 

http://www.dtvusaforum.com/content/6...vr-system.html


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

It has always been 3 and not 6. Just the advertising is a little sketchy.


During prime time it will record the 4 local networks plus 2 other shows, so that is 6. But any other time you only have the 3 tunners to work with, and during prime time you only have 2, unless you disable the prime time recording deal.


----------



## HTGuy09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mopar_Mudder* /forum/post/21806954
> 
> 
> It has always been 3 and not 6. Just the advertising is a little sketchy.
> 
> 
> During prime time it will record the 4 local networks plus 2 other shows, so that is 6. But any other time you only have the 3 tunners to work with, and during prime time you only have 2, unless you disable the prime time recording deal.



Ah, ok, thanks. It looks like they're kind of changing their marketing stance now with it.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

sounds like their targeting people that have 2 or more units and network said units together so you can record multi feeds at once..


though my previous discription was the analogy that would have to be deployed if you were to record 6 stations at once as each tuner would require its own hard drive to record content, failure to do this you would be at the physical limit on what you could stick at 1 time on 1 drive..



i was also speaking in context of broadcasting tv over the home network..


----------



## P Smith

There is no issue to record whole mux [transponder] by one tuner/DVR.

It's just 30-40 Mbps and carries up to 5-6 HD channels and up to 12-14 SD if no mix between these.

Local user's network saturation would happen if you will use 10 Mbps media. Sustain throughput of 100 Mbps network would be sufficient for 3 (full HD with 15 Mbps each) and up to 6-8 if you'll send SATELLITE HD streams (perhaps you are not aware, but these companies compress HD channels to 5 Mbps [average]).


Really, if you come as an expert, you must be prepared and had some knowledge about the subject: dish and DVRs.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

hmmm mix in satellite reception and see how it fairs when you push it past 1 or 2 stu's from what i've seen with my sat setup here 3 or 4 recording channels not possible on 1 hdd


realistically look at what the transmission is of your entire cable tv network within your home and then see what the broadcast mb ratio is 720p and 1080i/p..


sound like dish is tapping your net connection for vod services, you're not actually recording live transmission you're actually download the content in divx/xvid or similar style stream and watching it on the pvr later...


----------



## P Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/21808661
> 
> 
> hmmm mix in satellite reception and see how it fairs when you push it past 1 or 2 stu's from what i've seen with my sat setup here 3 or 4 recording channels not possible on 1 hdd
> 
> 
> realistically look at what the transmission is of your entire cable tv network within your home and then see what the broadcast mb ratio is 720p and 1080i/p..
> 
> 
> sound like dish is tapping your net connection for vod services, you're not actually recording live transmission you're actually download the content in divx/xvid or similar style stream and watching it on the pvr later...



You are guessing and mixing to much, it's going to divert from the topic.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

no speaking from reality of what i've seen my local cable co do in regards to tuner options and so forth..


----------



## P Smith

I mean, on satellite arena.


----------



## P Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *relder* /forum/post/21477410
> 
> 
> Too bad the 'Joeys' communicate with the 'Hopper' over coax. Wireless (or Ethernet) over my home network would have been great, but I understand they want to likely avoid the potential flakiness that wireless can bring. Now I have to figure out how to run coax to other rooms.



Good news for you: at least S2.12/S2.64 does support h2k-j communication over Ethernet. Tested and using.

Just need to use coax for DL S2.64 to each J before switching to Ethernet.


----------



## P Smith

A method of PTAT recording four major networks at once: it's done to dedicated folder "PTAT" as separate four files (one per channels) 5-6-7 GB with a companion of a file with segmenting: a description of each program start/end etc. When you select to store particular show, the show(s) will be copied to user partition.


----------



## ctgoodman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *P Smith* /forum/post/22101410
> 
> 
> Good news for you: at least S2.12/S2.64 does support h2k-j communication over Ethernet. Tested and using.
> 
> Just need to use coax for DL S2.64 to each J before switching to Ethernet.



Very nice. Now is that something special you are doing or can anyone get that setup? I'm really interested in running those over Ethernet.


Is it truely running over IP or is it just using the cable to carry it's own proprietary signal?


----------



## ctgoodman

Does anyone else know about connecting these over ethernet? I would like to hear from as many people as possible.


----------



## P Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctgoodman*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once#post_22102541
> 
> 
> Does anyone else know about connecting these over ethernet? I would like to hear from as many people as possible.


If it working, then it's working. Just use the feature.
Why disturb ppl with well known answer?


----------



## ctgoodman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *P Smith*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once#post_22104379
> 
> 
> If it working, then it's working. Just use the feature.
> Why disturb ppl with well known answer?



Well, this is all new to me. I'm trying to gather as much information as I can. I've read some but not enough to be conclusive. From what I've read today connecting the joey's over ethernet is not supported which means it possible may break with an update. I'm embarking on a completely new theater setup and don't want to make expensive mistakes by assuming something works one way and it actually doesn't.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctgoodman*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once/30#post_22107004
> 
> 
> Well, this is all new to me. I'm trying to gather as much information as I can. I've read some but not enough to be conclusive. From what I've read today connecting the joey's over ethernet is not supported which means it possible may break with an update. I'm embarking on a completely new theater setup and don't want to make expensive mistakes by assuming something works one way and it actually doesn't.


You are better off running coax, I have been testing running a Joey via Ethernet and a Joey vs Wifi and the best experience I have had is with the coax connection.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctgoodman*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once/30#post_22107004
> 
> 
> Well, this is all new to me. I'm trying to gather as much information as I can. I've read some but not enough to be conclusive. From what I've read today connecting the joey's over ethernet is not supported which means it possible may break with an update. I'm embarking on a completely new theater setup and don't want to make expensive mistakes by assuming something works one way and it actually doesn't.



If it is new I don't see the problem. Run coax, cat6, HDMI, every thing you can think of to be safe.


----------



## ctgoodman

Well, every potential location will be getting multiple Cat6. Was contemplating the coax so I figure I will do that as well. Here is my issue with HDMI. I have some runs that are well over 60 feet. So that puts me out of range of the Redmere cables. I'd have to do HDBaseT so I'll probably not run HDMI outside of the theater and run extra Cat6 to display locations in other parts of the house.


----------



## TheGigaShadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickL66*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once#post_21514872
> 
> 
> I wish it could record 6 channels anytime.



Really? Why? When was the last time there were six shows that you didn't want to miss on six different channels all at the exact same time? I can not recall a single time it's ever happened for me. If it has happened, you may want to consider that you watch way too much TV. And that's coming from someone who watches way too much TV.


----------



## JeffAHayes

I don't get it, REALLY!


I mean, just WHO does DISH think watches, or CARES TO WATCH all four of the "major networks" every night during primetime (and ONLY during primetime)?!?!?


This sounds/looks to me ALMOST like some sort of inside deal DISH has made with "the Big 4" to come out with a new gimmick that serves THEIR interests while simultaneously giving DISH some great new marketing tool.


Now don't get me wrong. I'm a BIG DISH subscriber... Have been for 3 years and 3 months, now. And to get what I needed and wanted out of them, I had to pay $200 extra UPFRONT for the lease of a SECOND VIP 720 HD DVR. Even with two of them, I can record only 4 programs at once, two of which will be recorded in HD, two in SD. BUT I have the freedom and flexibility to record ANY FOUR DAMNED CHANNELS I WANT. And frankly, while there are at least a few shows one each network almost every week that go on one or the other DVR, the OVERWHELMING MAJORITY of what I record comes from either Discovery, Animal Planet, Natgeo/NatgeoWild, the Science Channel, A&E, USA, History, or one of the subscriber channels: HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/Starz.


And while I have SOME SERIOUS ISSUES with my current DVRs (to the point that when I finally get around to calling DISH, if they can't fix them -- at what I'm paying -- I may go ELSEWHERE), I'm certainly NOT going to reduce the number of channels I can record INDEPENDENTLY just so I can have some stupid "Hopper" automatically record all "Big 4" every weeknight from 8-11. What about The CW, for that matter??? This season, 3 of my network shows every week came of that. One didn't make it past its first season (sorry Sarah), but the other two are going strong and will be back again next year.


I'm not happy with OTHER carriers, either (wouldn't consider DirecTV, for instance), but DISH makes some other choices for me that kinda tick me off... For instance, I like in Upstate South Carolina, about 30 miles south of the NC border, in the 35th (or thereabouts) largest broadcast market in the country (was 35th last time I checked -- been a few years). Anyway, a few shows I watch -- like "Nova" -- run on PBS. But rather than givng me public television through the SOUTH CAROLINA network, I get the NORTH CAROLINA network! This really irks me because once in a while the SC network carries state programming I'd ike to see, but I can't (I live "in a hole" where antenna reception is a non-starter). And with SO MANY CHANNELS, if they're going to do the NC PBS thing, why not just include SC, too??? That's what the local cable company does (even though they don't have NEAR the carriage of other things that DISH does, which is why I don't have them for TV any more).


Are they schizoid, or something???









Jeff Hayes


----------



## primetimeguy


^^^ 

 

If you don't like the feature turn it off and you get your 3 independent tuners.  The Big 4 during primetime are still the most popular channels overall.  And if you can record 1 program vs 4 with the same tuner why not do it?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski




> Quote:
> For instance, I like in Upstate South Carolina, about 30 miles south of the NC border, in the 35th (or thereabouts) largest broadcast market in the country (was 35th last time I checked -- been a few years).


Jeff blame the FCC for that one. Its then (and Nielson) who decide which DMA you are in, not DISH.


----------



## atlantasteve

I am really enjoying my hopper. My first installer forgot to give a HIC to get home media. Then DISH mailed me a HIC but that only solved the problem in the two JOEYS. Then I figured out I needed 2 USB adapters for the JOEYS and direct connect my router to the HOPPER. The folks at DISH are still working out the kinks on this one.


----------



## roblip86

 http://www.nilesaudio.com/product.php?prodID=C5-RF&recordID=CAT-5%20Baluns&categoryID=Cat-5%20Baluns&catcdID=14&prdcdID=FG01277


----------



## benclement11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickL66*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once#post_21514872
> 
> 
> Recording 6 channels at once is a catch. It is only a 3 tuner box, but records 4 prime time channels one one tuner, for a total of 6. All other times, it will probably only record 3 shows at the same time. I wish it could record 6 channels anytime.



Bingo! So if you don't watch any shows on any NBC, CBS, ABC or FOX(which I don't) you basically get to record one more channel than a normal DVR box. Big whoop.


----------



## benclement11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGigaShadow*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once/30#post_22114264
> 
> 
> Really? Why? When was the last time there were six shows that you didn't want to miss on six different channels all at the exact same time? I can not recall a single time it's ever happened for me. If it has happened, you may want to consider that you watch way too much TV. And that's coming from someone who watches way too much TV.



Maybe not 6, but there are many times throughout the year that it seems like all the shows I like are on in the same two hour, block 8-10, on the same two nights.. So even with this hopper it would not get everything I need. And if you have a wife that watches a lot of crappy TV shows...it makes it even more difficult. So take that.


----------



## RickL66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGigaShadow*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once/30#post_22114264
> 
> 
> Really? Why? When was the last time there were six shows that you didn't want to miss on six different channels all at the exact same time? I can not recall a single time it's ever happened for me. If it has happened, you may want to consider that you watch way too much TV. And that's coming from someone who watches way too much TV.



It's not just for MY shows. My wife wants to record her shows, my two sons want to record their shows, then my daughter likes to record her shows. Between the five of us, there are times when all of our shows are on at the same time or overlapped. We no longer watch LIVE TV, we watch recorded TV to skip past the commercials.


----------



## b15nut

Could these be used in conjunction with MOCA adapters for streaming htpc content?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Yes the Hopper has built in DLNA so it is possible to steam stuff over MoCA to the DLNA clients built in the Hopper and Joey boxes.


----------



## Friendly Fire

Well, after reading the website, this thread, and spending some time on the phone with Dish I am going to pass on the Hopper. I have 3 DVRs, 5 HDTVs, and while not connected per se in a whole house network I can capture six programs at once without the piggly wiggly Prime Time top 4 network thing. I haven't watched anything on the locals in over a year. When we do, it's like the election returns or the Olympics. Threading all 5 sets together with the Hopper/Joey network cuts me to 3 tuners and makes me pay $11 more a month. I give up whole house functionality.


As my DVRs wear out I'll give it another look, or when 4K programming starts appearing in meaningful quantity.


Very nice over all, would go that way if starting new, but the Hopper/Joey is not enough to displace my old iron. At least not yet.


So do I have it wrong?


----------



## primetimeguy

You just need two hoppers, with 3 joey's. that will give you 6 tuners and with whole house.


----------



## P Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/1386342/dish-network-hopper-whole-home-dvr-records-6-shows-at-once/30#post_23583289
> 
> 
> You just need two hoppers, with 3 joey's. that will give you 6 tuners and with whole house.


you forgot bring him a bill's increase figure !


----------



## Nate154

..


----------

